# Security and Cybercrime Newsletter



## PanaEng (8 May 2009)

Good day all,
I've been given permission to share this weekly newsletter with this forum as some of the members may find it interesting or usefull in their line of work and others can learn a bit more about the issues of cybercrime, security, free speech and the law.

The newsletter is composed of newsclips with links to the stories and as such it complies with the fair dealing provisions of the applicable laws.

Chimo!

Frank


----------



## PanaEng (8 May 2009)

I will post about 5 of these newsletter and if you find them helpful or interesting you can email Sush and subscribe to his email server. His bio and other details are at the end of the newsletter - I've never had any spam associated with his email.

Attached is the previous one. Link to article on how Al-Queda uses technology... 

Also, please add and comment on other sources of related information and share your thoughts or experiences - as long as they are not classified 

Chimo!
Frank


----------



## PanaEng (13 May 2009)

Here is the next one. Some more interesting reads for the geek...er... technophile among us.


----------

